# Lady's starting over



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a very rude awakening moment yesterday. I was working with Lady, trying to get all the tangles out of her mane. She has never tied well, but she was doing better than usual. She is VERY prone to just freaking out while tied, so I didn't have her tied solid, just the rope wrapped around the round pen panel so it would offer some resistance to her pulling. She actually done ok for a while, but I may have asked for too much considering the circumstances. The wind was blowing, my other two horses were turned out, and the neighbor's horses were feeling their oats. Lady is the H.B.I.C. and takes that roll quite seriously, and my training has been lacking lately because of the heat and humidity. When she started moving around constantly, I untied her, to make her move her feet. She was so worked up, that she charged me repeatedly. Charging from her is not unusual, but it's usually one charge, and when I don't back down she's done with it. Yesterday blew my mind. It's obviously time for us to have a new C.T.J.M. and remind her, that she may be H.B.I.C. when I'm not there, that position is MINE as soon as I walk through the gate! This afternoon may be interesting, but she should know by now, that I always win.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I did not get to work with Lady yesterday. It was pouring rain. We need the rain, but not in the quantities that we are supposed to get. But, I'll just have to do whatever I have to do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I finally got to work with Lady on Monday, and the difference is amazing. It did not take her long to become her old respectful self. I worked with her yesterday in preparation for a friend of mine to ride her out this weekend. I can't wait. I've been wanting to ride her for so long, and I've finally found someone that I trust for her first ride. I know that I am not in the physical shape to ride her out, so me doing it is not an option. I am so ready for Saturday. I'll add more after our work this afternoon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I am so proud of Lady. She worked beautifully today. She may have gotten temporarily a little big for her bell boots, but with a little work has come right back to where she was. I could not ask for her to be any better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

